# اللهجة المغربية: الخيار والفقّوس



## jawad-dawdi

الخيار باللهجة المغربية هو هذا






والفقّوس باللهجة المغربية هو هذا





أظن أن الخيار هو الخيار في جميع اللهجات أما الفقّوس فعندما ذكرت اسمه مرة لإخوة من المشرق قالوا بأنهم لا يعرفونه إذا كان هذا صحيحا فكيف تسمونه إذن
؟​


----------



## ahmedcowon

الفقوس نسميه في مصر "أتّة" (فتحة على الألف والتاء مع تشديد التاء) ولكن التعبير المعروف "خيار وفقوس" مستخدم أيضا في مصر


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر ، يطلق اسم الفقّوس (بالقاف اليابسة) غالبا على البطيخ الأصفر ، بينما المقصود هنا ، وهو ما يعرف في الفصحى بالقثّاء ، فيطلق عليه في بعض المناطق (الجنوب مثلا) اسم القرّوم (بالقاف اليابسة 
أيضا) ا

.​


----------



## ayed

الأول نقول له الخيار
*الفقوس *نقول له ( *الطرح *) بتشديد الطاء وتسكين الراء
والأخيرة لم تعد تستعمل بل ماتت


----------

